# Squirrels chewing natural gas line to grill



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Squirrels chew, that's what they do. Around my house, their two most common chew toys are the plastic water diverters under the downspouts and the wire ties on the chain link fence.

IMO, there's no shortage of squirrels in the world if you wanted to start trapping and getting rid of them.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

The little beast^[email protected]! I have lots of squirrels and mostly they eat my plants, blueberries and tomatoes. If they go after the natural gas line for my grill it'll be war!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Rodents teeth constantly grow , So they chew things to break off the extra growth , because if they didn't their teeth would lock together by overlapping.

Have a special hose mane up at a hose and rubber supply house. 

Steel braided sheathing to protect the hose from rodents, rough handling, or other punctures. 

A high powered CO2 pellet rifle will rid you of these vermin.


ED


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Not a good idea to tape that line to use the grill.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

Those little bastards ate the propane line from my tank to my grill, and also chewed the nozzles off my gas cans. Then they died from semi automatic lead poisoning.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Davejss said:


> Those little bastards ate the propane line from my tank to my grill, and also chewed the nozzles off my gas cans. Then they died from semi automatic lead poisoning.


I just lost a propane hose on the grill as well. I went to unscrew the tank and it was already free.


----------

